# Bucket milker help!



## Dogwoodcreek-Alpines (May 14, 2014)

I have been trying to assemble a bucket milker, but keep hitting walls... First, I got a beautiful McCormick Deering milker with pulsator... Then discovered it was missing the check valve and couldn't find one anywhere. So in the closet she goes. Then the hubs went to an auction and bought two complete buckets (De Lavals) and one spare unmarked bucket and lid and we were thrilled! Bought my new hoses, claw, in line filter, shells, inflations... Everything. We fired up the old vacuum pump, which runs like a top and hooked it up... And got lots of suction and no pulse. Turns out what we thought was a pulsator on the bucket lid is a stall cock which runs off an electric pulsator. Which we also have, but does no good without the control box to power it, and that is out of the question. Is there a cheap pulsator that attaches through the line and not on the bucket? If not, does anyone know what pulsator/ adapter works for this lid? The ID of the hole in the lid is 9/16". Thank you!


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

0k,

What you appear to have is two old DeLaval buckets that are designed to operate with the old Sterling Pulsators which are no longer made.

The pulsator that is most commonly adaptable to a variety of bucket lids is the Interpulse L80, for which you can buy a number of different adapters to fit the various lids.

However there is not an adapter to adapt a L80 to that lid. When I used one of those lids I sent it to a dairy supply place and they gave me one of the adapters that came close. Then I whittled the rubber on the adapter away to where it would fit, but it would just BARELY fit. I had to sort of leverage the pulstor in there because it was too big.

However both of those lids are missing the check valve.

You could try to send the lid to a dairy place and do what I did.

However maybe your best bet would be to to contact The Parts Dept. They sell a stainless lid for around 50 bucks, and it should fit your bucket if you call them they will help you. Then you can buy an adapter and the L80 Pulsator and you should be good to go?

http://www.partsdeptonline.com/DELAVAL-LID-COMBO/productinfo/64909/

This may be slightly larger than your bucket but as long as your lid and handle will lock it down. They will probably ask you to measure the distance between the mouth of the bucket and the handle.


----------



## Dogwoodcreek-Alpines (May 14, 2014)

I have discovered that I can mount a pulsator in the LINE that is not actually attached to the lid. So I am going to mount a L80 pulsator in the vacuum line via a plastic T split to the stall cock that was mounted on the bucket.  $30 pulsator and I am good to go!  Thank you for your insights!


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

You know that nupulse makes a claw pulsator combo?

http://bobwhitesystems.com/collections/goat-milking-machines/products/nupulse-original-claw-goat

How are you going to plug the hole in the middle of the lid?


----------



## Dogwoodcreek-Alpines (May 14, 2014)

Yes, and the Nupulse would have been a great option... If it wasn't $200... I am leaving the stall cock on the lid for now, and using the bottom port for the vacuum to the bucket. Used it yesterday and it works great!  I will probably find a fitting later to plug into the hole as a straight vacuum line.


----------

